# Traditional hapkido? (hapki in it´s oldest form)



## Humble artist (Oct 15, 2002)

Been searching the web on this interesting art and once again I´ll have to ask for some information.
Besides many styles that have since been spreading from what hapkido has been,does hapkido in it´s original form as created by Choi (I´ll be quick to note that I have no previous experience so this is how I see traditional art as) still exist or has it ever been there as a separate style?
I realize Choi did not,as far as I know,treat hapkido as hapkido (with that name) but as it would seem that this is what art was in it´s "purest" form before students took over the knowledge once passed and created their branches (respect worthy ones I believe,not that I would not like them) 
So is this "old school" hapki around and is it practiced?
If yes,where?
It´s just cause that I´m interested in the art and would wish to practice it the way it once was,if not possible,then go for a some of various styles (sin moo seems to be big?)
Was the old form as well-rounded as art is recognized as today? I´m not into acrobatic kicks which which where later added but being familiar with all areas I consider important (combat hkd then,is another area that goes too far for me)

This is for now.
Feel free to correct possible mistakes in structure as I present it like.

:asian:


----------



## Chris from CT (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Humble artist _
> *does hapkido in it´s original form as created by Choi still exist or has it ever been there as a separate style?*



Personally, I think it's still taught. 



> _Originally posted by Humble artist _
> *So is this "old school" hapki around and is it practiced?
> If yes,where?*



Two of GM Choi's 9th degree black belts, I believe, still teaches like he did.  GM Kim, Yun Sang and GM Lim, Hyun Soo.   The third 9th dan is GM Chinil Chang, but I have never seen or heard about his classes nor discussed it with any of his students.  Although I have worked out with him at a seminar where he had great technique.

GM Kim and GM Lim are both in Korea, but GM Lim has students in the NY, NJ, MA, NH and ME.   GM Chang teaches in New York City.

GM Kim's Website-  http://www.hapkiyusul.com/index1.html

GM Lim's Website- http://jungkikwan.com/

I haven't been able to find a website for GM Chang.

Try a bunch of different schools and see what is right for you.   "Old School/New School," whatever you can.


----------



## Humble artist (Oct 16, 2002)

Allright.
Thanks for everything again,Chris. :asian:


----------



## H@pkid0ist (Oct 17, 2002)

Choi had a successor. I do not remember hi name though. It is still taught today by some, but it would be hard to find since HKD has become so eclectic. So many people have change and modified it since its development in 1948 that a pure form of Choi's system is far and few. Even if someone says that they teach it the same way Choi did, there is no easy way of knowing if they are on the up&up. As for Sin Moo, that is the system that Han Jae Ji developed after he stopped studying under Choi. He only studied under Choi up to 3rd degree. After that he went off on his own and developed HKD in his own way. To date there are 2 primary recognized ways of doing HKD. Each with whatever changes people have put on it. 1 is Choi's way, focusing more on Aki type techniques, Joint locks and manipulation, pressure points, throws, very little striking. 2 is Ji's way focusing more on refined striking techniques (hitting, kicking), but still focusing on the joints, pressure points, throws, and ground work. But the more refined 4 degree and up techniques of Choi were never taught to Ji by Choi. But that does not mean that Ji never learned them from elsewhere. You ask how do I know this. Well my teacher began studying under Choi a year after Ji did. He studied under Choi until the day Choi died in 1986. Ive seen the photos to prove it. As well he studied under Ji and received his 9 Dan in 1983. I would not doubt that my GM taught Ji the techniques that Choi wouldn't. My teacher felt that the best and most effective form of Hapkido was one that was a combination of the 2. But he did not really wish to take out much of either. So to achieve master certification we have to learn and become efficient in over 7000 different techniques. We are the best of both worlds. As well my teacher was a golden gloves boxer 5 years in a row, attained Dan ranks in Judo, extensively studied Kung Fu under a Buddhist monk, studied Kendo, and Chinese weapons. He has incorporated all of this into what he teaches us today. 
I got very lucky finding my teacher. Hope that you find a good teacher and regardless of what style of Hapkido you studied you will do well and be happy with your training.


----------



## Chris from CT (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by H@pkid0ist _
> *Choi had a successor. I do not remember hi name though. *



That was GM Chin Il Chang.  GM Choi hoped that he would unite Hapkido.  Unfortunately, that didn't happen as of yet.  

I hope one day we all could be united.  If not by curriculum,  by just accepting the fact that there are different styles and we should get along and treat each other like family.  We all came from the same place.  The only difference is that some took different paths from there.  One of the main problems is that people start thinking their style is superior than others and at that point the mind shuts down.  We can all learn now matter what style it comes from.  There isn't alot of Hapkido in my area so I enjoy traveling and visiting other Hapkido schools, teachers and students.  I have been lucky enough to meet some really talented and hospitable people in Hapkido.  (I'm looking forward to make it up to Boston.)

Take care


----------



## Humble artist (Oct 18, 2002)

Thanks a lot guys.Makes sense.

It seems to me now that such styles as Ji Han Jae´s sin moo etc. (other possible styles) are good combinations of those "two worlds" combining both grappling and striking quite well?



:asian:


----------

